# Bedside safe



## JamesCC (Mar 21, 2019)

Hey everyone! I’m looking into a homes for gun safe that can go in a drawer- any suggestions on one you like?


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

To go in a drawer.....what about a lock box?
I have one like in this link- except mine has a combination lock on it. I keep it in my car in case I have to disarm before going into a restricted building. It has a cable with it that will wrap around the seat frame. Think I paid just under $20 for mine.


Access to this page has been denied.


----------



## JamesCC (Mar 21, 2019)

Higgy Baby said:


> To go in a drawer.....what about a lock box?
> I have one like in this link- except mine has a combination lock on it. I keep it in my car in case I have to disarm before going into a restricted building. It has a cable with it that will wrap around the seat frame. Think I paid just under $20 for mine.
> 
> 
> Access to this page has been denied.


Ok I’ll take a look thanks


----------

